# New sig owner. Clean gun prior to range use?



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

Whats up guys, as the title says I'm a new sig owner. I purchased a two-tone 9mm sig and will be picking it up Sunday. I've done quite a bit of research as far as ammo and cleaning but I'm looking for a little advice prior to my first range visit. 

Would it be in my best interest to take it apart and clean it before shooting? Also should i clean the mags? I noticed when i went to fill out paper work it had a quite a bit of packing grease on it. I went out and bought some Winchsester cleaning supplies, some WWB for range rounds and Rem Golden sabers JHP for home defense. I know the Sigs a reliable gun but wanted to hear about any other's experiences regarding thier first time shooting. 

I'm excited to finally get it. Was going for the .40 but they haven't been drop tested in CA in the two tone model. I figure .9mm is a good place to start for a first gun and i really wanted the two-tone.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

It's always a good idea to clean it first. Besides removing any and all excess packing lube/grease, you will kow how to take the gun down prior to shooting it incase it has a problem on your first time out.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

BVSig229 said:


> Would it be in my best interest to take it apart and clean it before shooting? Also should i clean the mags?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

talldrink said:


> It's always a good idea to clean it first. Besides removing any and all excess packing lube/grease, you will kow how to take the gun down prior to shooting it incase it has a problem on your first time out.


Can't say it any better!

Lateck,


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Always, ALWAYS clean and lube a Sig before shooting it for the first time - the shipping grease is a surface protectant/rust preventative, not a lubricant. Clean it, lube it up (I've been using Mil-Comm TW25B the past few times I've cleaned both of mine and loved the way it works, but I used oil up until now with no ill effects - just make sure you use enough), then shoot the stuffing out of it.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Clean it prior to use. Cleaning your new gun should also be an inspection. It will also give you a chance to familiarize yourself with it as well. 
Magazines-definitely. Some are gooier than others, but they all generally need cleaning.


----------



## BVSig229 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, i bought a Winchester cleaning kit, break free, and a lubricating rag. Will prob pick up some REM oil as well. Do you suggest oiling the spring in the mag? I've come across conflicting thoughts.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Clean the gun and litely oil. Don't oil the mag spring other than wiping it down.


----------



## Davejb (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe the manual even states clean it before you shoot it, I clean every gun before it's first outing.


----------

